# shock bottom bracket free play



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello,
Is this part is designed to have some free play or should be tight on the frame?
It is on a 2021 HSS928 track


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s supposed to have a bit of wiggle room.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

My HS970 from 2010 had a bit of play, it was never a problem. My new HSS from Sept. 2020 is tight, no play or wiggle at all.


----------



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

Still waiting for the shop manual. Maybe it will tell something about it!! BTW, tried to tighten the nut yesterday but without succes.
Thanks,


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

AT250X said:


> Still waiting for the shop manual. Maybe it will tell something about it!! BTW, tried to tighten the nut yesterday but without succes.
> Thanks,


the manual will not tell you anything about this. did you ask the dealer? it should be tight.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

AT250X said:


> Still waiting for the shop manual. Maybe it will tell something about it!! BTW, tried to tighten the nut yesterday but without succes.
> Thanks,


As others have told you, a little wiggle is just fine.


----------



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> the manual will not tell you anything about this. did you ask the dealer? it should be tight.


Not yet. They have somes 1332 in the showroom, I'll take a look at it at the same time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

AT250X said:


> Not yet. They have somes 1332 in the showroom, I'll take a look at it at the same time.


is yours causing problems? is that why you asked?

the ones we put on old hs models are tight but i guess a little play is okay. "Play" is relative. a few mm's? or a more? is it impacting performance of the part? does it seem like it is going to break?

maybe post a video so we all know what you mean by "play"


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

When I bought the HS970 10 years ago I asked the dealer about the play, they basically said "that's the way it is ". I accepted that, and it never caused any problems, and the shock functioned as it should.


----------



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

Checked to the dealer today and all the units are the same play. So I will follow the Articnorth's attitude and accept that!! 

Thanks,


----------



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

In the shop manual confirmed that this brecket should have a slight movement.


----------

